# Marsh Froggies :D



## richoman_3 (Feb 16, 2011)

got some pics of my lil marsh froggies and their setup a while ago....
not the best photos i know, will get bigger ones when they grow more 
enjoy


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 16, 2011)

looks great mate thanks for sharing with us


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 16, 2011)

Great little setup you have Nick, love the one with the red stripe

Good luck with them

Josh


----------



## rockstar_jones (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks great! I used to have 4-5 of these little frogs. I thought they were great value and great to watch. Mine also used to mate and spawn like rabbits! every week!

Eventually traded them off as I was getting sick of all the noise they made lol.

Great setup mate.

Michael


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 16, 2011)

How much do they usually cost? You're so lucky. My mum won't let me get a frig for sone weird reason even though I can pay for it.


----------



## rockstar_jones (Feb 16, 2011)

When I got them a few years back in SA I think I picked up mature spotteds for $10 each


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks guys 
i got these off a mate for $5 each ,
sorry about the huge pics..


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 19, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> How much do they usually cost? You're so lucky. My mum won't let me get a frig for sone weird reason even though I can pay for it.



Yeh well i only just got into frogs myself and i am making a tank a bit like bigwillystyles without the plastic plant holders, marshes dont cost much nowa days i could pick some little morphs up for about $3 and tadpoles about $2. but its lucky that when i get my tank done which would be ready by the end of next week i have a mate who has 8 and willing to give me 4 for nothing so i scored there 

thats really sucks that your mum wont let you have any frogs, they can be noisy at times but if you only wanting 2 get marshes they dont need the special heating like the rest of the other native Tree frogs.

you could make a setup for about $200 including frogs if you know the right people!


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> you could make a setup for about $200 including frogs if you know the right people!


It really depends on the frogs.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice little Marshies mate! 
You should put in a glass divider so you can have the water feature in there. 
Then just add a fish filter. 
Would look mint with your enclosure!


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 19, 2011)

we have these little buggers all over our back yard.. its a nighmare trying to toilet the dogs at night as you are forever trying not to stand on frogs!! and then making sure they really are frogs and not toads.. i also have a green tree frog that is stalking me !!!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 19, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> It really depends on the frogs.


 
Yeh i know that and I was talking about marsh frogs. I have almost finished my tank for my marshies made the background out of expanding foam covered with peatmoss and a waterfall made of Little rocks. My next tank is to keep peron tree frogs or maybe some golden
bell frogs. That you wont get a setup for $200


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

You can get it under 100 here Marsh frogs can be setup for under 50. I get my tanks made or repair old glass ones. A peron's here goes for about 15 bucks but if I don't see any in the next few months then I am going for a trip to the riverlands and catching some. (You can do that in SA).

Golden bell frogs well if you can find them the going rate is 15 from a breeder 30 from a pet shop.

again the full setup minimal cost would be 100


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 19, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> You can get it under 100 here Marsh frogs can be setup for under 50. I get my tanks made or repair old glass ones. A peron's here goes for about 15 bucks but if I don't see any in the next few months then I am going for a trip to the riverlands and catching some. (You can do that in SA).
> 
> Golden bell frogs well if you can find them the going rate is 15 from a breeder 30 from a pet shop.
> 
> again the full setup minimal cost would be 100




yeh well if you cant find the frogs you want i think that would be the only option left, SA is good like that without needing a licence also


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah its good. Being able to catch all but 2 species helps.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 20, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Yeah its good. Being able to catch all but 2 species helps.


 
idk care about the smooth frog i just want the southern golden bell frog they look awesome.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

Not as nice as Green and Gold bell frogs but many can't tell the difference. Also you can apply for a permit to catch them.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeh I think it's only like $60 a year for the standard license. But I would have to travel to the riverlands like you said to find these buggers as you are not allowed to catch them in the national parks. But a am down south of Adelaide and I popped into water world in lonsdale to get some rocks for my tank I'm making for marshes and he had a golden bell frog for $60 and that did look nice but not as good as the southern golden bell frog. Can't have everything I guess lol but I might even apply for the licence to have these as pets I never know.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 21, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> Yeh I think it's only like $60 a year for the standard license. But I would have to travel to the riverlands like you said to find these buggers as you are not allowed to catch them in the national parks. But a am down south of Adelaide and I popped into water world in lonsdale to get some rocks for my tank I'm making for marshes and he had a golden bell frog for $60 and that did look nice but not as good as the southern golden bell frog. Can't have everything I guess lol but I might even apply for the licence to have these as pets I never know.


 
Thats a licence to keep. What you need to do is apply for a permit to take protected animals. Which may not be given. You do not require a licence to keep Ranimorphis in South Australia.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Mar 3, 2011)

this is one of my 3 marshies and that actually the biggest one to

http://i52.tinypic.com/snoqi1.jpg


----------

